# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تطبيق دروس ديپلم مجدد

## mraday

من امروز كارنامه ديپ مجدد انساني م رو گرفتم ولي اون دوتا درسي كه قرار بود تطبيق بزنم توش نبود الان بايد چيكار كنم خودشون وارد ميكنن يا من بايد كاري كنم مدرسه گفت ما چيزي نميدونم و گفت 12 رو ديگه كارنامه مياد نا اون موقع كه ديپ كد بسته ميشه !! 

كسي هست تطبيق زده باشه؟

----------


## e.t.e

منم زدم ولی اصن کار نامه ام نمی یاد  نوشته ک دروسی ک تطبیقه نمره شون نمیاد خووو ولی از من کارنامه ام نیس اصن 
32

----------


## mraday

> منم زدم ولی اصن کار نامه ام نمی یاد  نوشته ک دروسی ک تطبیقه نمره شون نمیاد خووو ولی از من کارنامه ام نیس اصن 
> 32


از مدرسه مگه نگرفتي؟ كارنامه رو ؟

----------


## mraday

اينم از كارنامه من

----------


## e.t.e

چرا دارم برا اونا نمره نیس نوشته تتطبیقی  
58

----------


## mraday

> چرا دارم برا اونا نمره نیس نوشته تتطبیقی  
> 58


مشكل منم همينه

----------


## e.t.e

68
خو همینجوریه تو دیپ کد نوشته ک نمره های ک تطبیق زده شده ب سازمان سنجش نمیره ولی مشکل من این اصن برا پیشم هیچی نماید تو سایتشون  از تو چی

----------


## MaHsa 95

درسته دیگه، نمرات تطبیقی که تو کارنامه نمیاد...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mraday

> 68
> خو همینجوریه تو دیپ کد نوشته ک نمره های ک تطبیق زده شده ب سازمان سنجش نمیره ولی مشکل من این اصن برا پیشم هیچی نماید تو سایتشون  از تو چی


برا منم همينجوريه

----------


## mraday

Up

----------

